# Crytek Makes Slurpy Eye-Candy out of Crysis 2 with DirectX 11 Update



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2011)

Crytek today delivered on its promise to the PC gaming community by giving Crysis 2 a potent dose of updates that enables jaw-dropping new graphics and eye-candy on capable PCs equipped with DirectX 11 graphics cards. The updates consist of a primary patch, version 1.9, that lets you install the DirectX 11 Ultra Upgrade (free DLC), and the optional High Resolution Texture Pack (another free DLC). 

The DirectX 11 Ultra Upgrade brings with it redone maps, objects and models that are enhanced with Tessellation and displacement mapping, that greatly increases geometric detail. Next, is a suite of new lighting effects that DirectX 10 and 11 introduced, including higher quality HDR motion blur, and DirectX 11 depth of field with Bokeh shapes. To install the DirectX 11 Ultra Upgrade, your Crysis 2 installation must be patched to version 1.9, and the PC must have a DirectX 11 compatible graphics card.





*DOWNLOAD:* Crysis 2 Patch v1.9 | Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Upgrade Pack* | Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack*
*install patch 1.9 first



It doesn't stop there. The High Resolution Texture pack adds to the eye-candy with highly-detailed textures for pretty much all objects and surfaces, which complements objects with geometric detail enhanced with tessellation. To install this patch, you need a graphics card with at least 768 MB of video memory (in case of dual-GPU cards, each GPU system must have at least 768 MB), and you need 64-bit Windows 7 or Vista. 










*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 27, 2011)

at least its a pretty turd now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

looks good.


----------



## Frick (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good. Now go make a Jedi Knight game.


----------



## mysticjon (Jun 27, 2011)

nice


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

need w1z to use this in his benches.


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 27, 2011)

12 GB of download data is going to take some time.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah - i stopped playing months ago.  i will give it a try for sure, but just how it all went
down is still pretty disappointing.

though, they did get it out - i wasn't even sure that would happen. so i can't be TOO disappointed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

ill buy it when its $5 on steam.


----------



## mysticjon (Jun 27, 2011)

why is the dx11 upgrade pack only 545mb when it clearly says 4.5gb??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ill buy it when its $5 on steam.



Ditto. Even though this game made me hate Crytek. I still like cheap eye candy...


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2011)

buggalugs said:


> 12 GB of download data is going to take some time.



TPU download server is misreporting the file sizes. We're fixing it. The file sizes you end up downloading (from our servers), are 137 MB (patch), 550 MB (dx11 upgrade pack), and 1.65 GB (hi-res texture pack).


----------



## mysticjon (Jun 27, 2011)

btarunr said:


> TPU download server is misreporting the file sizes. We're fixing it. The file sizes you end up downloading (from our servers), are 137 MB (patch), 550 MB (dx11 upgrade pack), and 1.65 GB (hi-res texture pack).



okay sounds good


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

btarunr is on the case, people!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

Checked my G19 afterburner display and it's using 1501MB of memory.  Leaves me 35 MB spare then... But it's running smooth


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ill buy it when its $5 on steam.



Crysis 2 was removed from Steam due to a violation of the Steam agreement (most likely on purpose). It is not an Origin only game. Sorry Easy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

hrm, well then i guess ill buy it when it hits the bargain bin at gamestop.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2011)

Fixed file size reporting.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait...so I have to reinstall Crysis 2 for the patch!?


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 27, 2011)

jeej finally, but i have to wait until i have some cash and until keplar comes out xd


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Wait...so I have to reinstall Crysis 2 for the patch!?



No, you can patch right over your existing Crysis 2 installation.


----------



## devguy (Jun 27, 2011)

> Next, is a suite of new lighting effects that DirectX 10 and 11 introduced, including higher quality HDR motion blur, and DirectX 11 depth of field with Bokeh shapes. To install the DirectX 11 Ultra Upgrade, your Crysis 2 installation must be patched to version 1.9, and the PC must have a DirectX 11 compatible graphics card.



So no DX10 support?.  I personally have a DX11 card, but a friend of mine with an HD 4870x2 will be wanting to know how much his card is supported here.  Can any of you DX10[.1] goers give it a try?


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 27, 2011)

btarunr said:


> No, you can patch right over your existing Crysis 2 installation.



im sorry, im confused  , I downloaded all patches , I run Crysis 1.9 Patch and it says Crysis 2 cant be found


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

This should have arrived with the game on release, not 3 months later...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> This should have arrived with the game on release, not 3 months later...



life's a bitch and then you die.


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 27, 2011)

any performance numbers?


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2011)

devguy said:


> So no DX10 support?.  I personally have a DX11 card, but a friend of mine with an HD 4870x2 will be wanting to know how much his card is supported here.  Can any of you DX10[.1] goers give it a try?



You need a DX11 card to enable any of the new graphics features.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

Runs the same on my HD6950 except that i get some weird hitching on some sections. It's not like framerate drop, it feels more like a bug. Still very playable. The change is not that big but it's nice enough when you do stand behind a corner in a cover and you see the bricks thata ctually have some depth. Small attention to detail.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't get it to work? What am I doing wrong? I have steam version...


----------



## TheOne (Jun 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> This should have arrived with the game on release, not 3 months later...



Someone correct me if im wrong, but didn't the DirectX 11 development for the game only start back in November, after NVIDIA paid them 2 million dollars to add it.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Can't get it to work? What am I doing wrong? I have steam version...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42742&stc=1&d=1309204112



Steam users have a different way of getting this. First, Steam should auto-update your Crysis 2 to 1.9 (if it isn't, then 1.9 hasn't reached Steam's update channel yet, wait for a few hours/days). Then, in your Steam page of Crysis 2, click on "DLC", and find the DX11 pack and Hi-Res Texture pack there.






I don't have the Steam version, so I'm showing you where the DLC link typically is.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 27, 2011)

just what iv been waiting for
time to knock the dust of crysis2 and check this 

MAXIMUM UPDATE TIME!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Can't get it to work? What am I doing wrong? I have steam version...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42742&stc=1&d=1309204112



I think the problem is the fact that Steam version is using a modified EXE binary.
Because i don't have it installed properly (i have reinstalled my OS), but the patch still manually searches for the game, finds it and patches it. Same goes for DX11 patch and HiRes textures pack.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 27, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Steam users have a different way of getting this. First, Steam should auto-update your Crysis 2 to 1.9 (if it isn't, then 1.9 hasn't reached Steam's update channel yet, wait for a few hours/days). Then, in your Steam page of Crysis 2, click on "DLC", and find the DX11 pack and Hi-Res Texture pack there.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/bta9873jd.jpg
> 
> I don't have the Steam version, so I'm showing you where the DLC link typically is.



Thanks...for some odd reason I got it to work..I will try it out and report back if I have any errorrs, thanks once again


----------



## Jarman (Jun 27, 2011)

running at 1900x1200 with a 4.5 ghz sandy bridge and a 6950 2gb....about 5 fps outdoors, 15fps indoors maybe.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 27, 2011)

Jarman said:


> running at 1900x1200 with a 4.5 ghz sandy bridge and a 6950 2gb....about 5 fps outdoors, 15fps indoors maybe.



Yeah I get 

15-20-30 FPS 

I don't think it likes ATI cards, makes sense coming from another Nvidia sponsored game. 

I wonder if there is way to tweak it to run better and look the same.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2011)

For the DX10 cards users I can confirm the patch 1.9 installed via steam and then applied the high res pack downloaded from EA servers. Updated game  and it looks as it should have been in the first place. Very nice. I can see more particles and smoke, maybe can even pick up more stuff and throw. It all looks much much sharper with great details. All in all it's very good. With all settings on ultra I get 45 FPS almost constant on 1680/1050. Can't wait for that damn GTX570 to arrive!


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't wait to try this when I get home from work.  

I think I'll finish the singleplayer campaign now, I maybe got half way through it before going back to my BF addiction


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 27, 2011)

*Updating Steam version possible?*

Crysis 2 is no longer for sale on steam but users like me who purchased it previously still get to play it on steam.

Does anyone know how I update the steam version with this DX11 and 1.9 patch?
(Steam have no updates for this it seems and im doubtfull they will offer it)


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2011)

steam was selfupdating to patch 1.9. Then enter game and you get the option to download the high res pack from EA and the DX11 patch but you can also dload from here at TPU. Then after the steam game is patched to 1.9 run the instaler for the high res pack and then the DX11.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2011)

Great. Finally a game with water interactions that almost match Halo 3..... a DX9 360 game from 2007.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, those graphics blew me away! I almost wish I hadn't returned it over that Steam DRM fiasco a while back. But the non-Steam version is now only £15 at Amazon.  And the patch seems to be made for that version, now Steam no longer sell it.



devguy said:


> So no DX10 support?.  I personally have a DX11 card, but a friend of mine with an HD 4870x2 will be wanting to know how much his card is supported here.  Can any of you DX10[.1] goers give it a try?



From what I understand, DX11 is backwardly compatible with DX10/DX10.1 hardware, so you get some improvement. Of course, the biggest improvement, tesselation, you don't get. 

And the biggest shame of all? 2/3/4000 series AMD cards all had a tesselator in them and were ahead of their time. But because it's not a _DX11_ spec tesselator you can't use it. AFAIK these tesselators were never used outside of an AMD product demo - and I don't even remember that. Shame.

I still have my HD 2900XT and I'd like to play with that feature, just so I can say I used it and also out of curiosity.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 27, 2011)

I now have a very nice looking slideshow. Which settings to cut first. Any advice?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Still doesnt look as good at the first Crysis.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Still doesnt look as good at the first Crysis.



I think it's different but now it is the best looking game by far. But go back to the old Crysis and try to play that, you'd be surprised. See, it's all in our brains.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> I think it's different but now it is the best looking game by far. But go back to the old Crysis and try to play that, you'd be surprised. See, it's all in our brains.



Look up Realism mod for Crysis 1 and I think YOU will be surprised.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Still doesnt look as good at the first Crysis.





Crap Daddy said:


> I think it's different but now it is the best looking game by far. But go back to the old Crysis and try to play that, you'd be surprised. See, it's all in our brains.



Yeah, I second CD, MailMan. Tesselation totally transforms a scene.

I'd love to see Half-Life 2 upgraded with tesselation. I've played it all the way through three times now, but I'd gladly make it a fourth with this upgrade.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 27, 2011)

Good news for me cuz i was wating on fire to play this game and when i know and see the horable graphics i didn't play it, so now i think i will play it.

And i hope it will be really bring DX11 details to be offecial game test for graphic cards like old times.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

Tire tracks in mud ae horrible. They look like a low resolution mess that someone puked on and applied a horrid blur filter over it. That's how it looks like despite HiRes texture pack. Crysis 1 still looked better in this regard. Plus one would thought that they found a way to apply Anisotropic filtering on parallax mapped surfaces. Apparently they haven't...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2011)

Crysis 1 with mods looks at least as good as this overall, but both end up being stronger and weaker in different areas.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> Good news for me cuz i was wating on fire to play this game and when i know and see the horable graphics i didn't play it, so now i think i will play it.
> 
> And i hope it will be really bring DX11 details to be offecial game test for graphic cards like old times.



And you have the graphics card for it. Enjoy.


----------



## devguy (Jun 27, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> Good news for me cuz i was wating on fire to play this game and when i know and see the horable graphics i didn't play it, so now i think i will play it.



In my opinion, this game never had "horable" graphics.  Even in DX9 mode, it looked spectacular (especially when compared to a lot of other games).  Now it looks even better, and takes advantage of many of the features offered by DX11.

Edit: 1000th post, lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

devguy said:


> In my opinion, this game never had "horable" graphics.  Even in DX9 mode, it looked spectacular (especially when compared to a lot of other games).  Now it looks even better, and takes advantage of many of the features offered by DX11.



I agree, it did look excellent even then.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Some people are never satisfied or are wearing sunglasses in front of the screen. It is indeed debatable what looks better but it is obvious that now Crysis 2 is very much a good follow-up to the first game and in doing so it has some of the best graphics available for PC right now. We'll see what BF3 will bring to the table and from what we saw until now it will redefine realism in PC gaming.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 27, 2011)

This *looks* AMAZING


----------



## beautyless (Jun 27, 2011)

It's looks like it's time for 2GB of VRAM.


----------



## Jiraiya (Jun 28, 2011)

http://gamegpu.ru/Action-/-FPS-/-TPS/Crysis-2-v-rezhime-DirectX-11-test-GPU.html


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dammit i just uninstalled yesterday


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2011)

Been waiting a while for this! I have been playing MP for for over two months and have really been enjoying the game. Now I will be able to really push my GPU's


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't got home yet, but does anyone here know if this patch fixes the horrible texture flickering for dual card systems?

I stopped playing the game on my main rig a long time ago because of this bug, and have been playing it on my HTPC only lately (the problem seems to be less pronounced on my dual GTX285s than on my 580s for some reason. 

Anybody else here had the same problem?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2011)

I initially had this problem, but fixed it on the first day by using the EVGA SLI Enhancement patch. What drivers are you using?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 28, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I initially had this problem, but fixed it on the first day by using the EVGA SLI Enhancement patch. What drivers are you using?



I'm using Ver. 275.50, will download the SLI patch as soon as I get home, thanks for the tip


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 28, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3689/39949144.jpg
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/Action-/-FPS-/-TPS/Crysis-2-v-rezhime-DirectX-11-test-GPU.html



Yeah, this stinks like fishies!

1920x1080 and 5760x1080, same performance!


LOLWHUT!?!


----------



## Melvis (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I now have a very nice looking slideshow. Which settings to cut first. Any advice?



What FPS are you getting? and what drivers are you using?

I installed the latest CAP and went back to 11.2 drivers and the game runs sweet now, but i have yet to install these latest updates, lets hope it didn't break it for me.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> This should have arrived with the game on release, not 3 months later...



At least they bothered.  Like hell i am pretty surprised they even did it even more so with EA.



Easy Rhino said:


> life's a bitch and then you die.



Made me think of Life of brian lol.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 28, 2011)

DX11 will not make the game suck any less sadly.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 28, 2011)

meh there usage of DX11 seems rather shitty seems Metro 2033 still looks better to me and it unsurprisingly runs better go figure lol


----------



## TheOne (Jun 28, 2011)

AsRock said:


> At least they bothered.  Like hell i am pretty surprised they even did it even more so with EA.



I believe that NVIDIA paid them 2 million dollars to add DX11, and that they started working on adding it back in November 2010.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 28, 2011)

BOKEH! 

I was wondering when games would start having such DOF effects haha..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 28, 2011)

tkpenalty said:


> BOKEH!
> 
> I was wondering when games would start having such DOF effects haha..



It will not stop untilo next gen consoles come out, so look for beeter looking games come 2014 . . ..


----------



## Frick (Jun 28, 2011)

devguy said:


> In my opinion, this game never had "horable" graphics.  Even in DX9 mode, it looked spectacular (especially when compared to a lot of other games).  Now it looks even better, and takes advantage of many of the features offered by DX11.





qubit said:


> I agree, it did look excellent even then.



Aye, and it even played good on my system. ^^


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 28, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Fixed file size reporting.



OK thanks.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 28, 2011)

I know this isn't the dx11 patch, but the 1.9 patch still doesn't fix lost catalyst points or whatever,
 that you get when you kill the aliens.  I am more than 3/4 through the game, and have lost not
only the unlocked skills, but the points i was saving as well...

so unless i restart the game, there is still no enjoyment to be had


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 28, 2011)

That sucks. I only hate the fact that NanoCatalysts vanish too quickly. You snipe aliens from some spot and before you can get down there they just disappear.

Btw, any kind of DOF is lame because they all look crappy and unnatural by far.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 28, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I only hate the fact that NanoCatalysts vanish too quickly



Or you're too slow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> This should have arrived with the game on release, not 3 months later...



EA rushed Crytek to release the PC version with the console version so they were forced at the time to do a port. they didn't have time to fully refine and implement advanced dx11 features.


----------



## Meizuman (Jun 29, 2011)

That burning train sequence (starting at 2:07) had down right awful physics. Look at that collision. I can't, my eyes hurt. The rocks are flying like cardboard boxes.


----------



## submicron (Jun 29, 2011)

This thing blows like a bad hurricane. I can't play no more than 5 minutes and then it simply crashes. I've try drivers 275.33 and the 275.50 beta. Visually, I think it sucks. 

The funny thing is if I reinstall the game without this eye candy BS it plays beautifully. NO CRASHES.

I thought this was supposed to enhanced the experience?!?! WOW! Crystek has gone from bad to worse.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2011)

submicron said:


> This thing blows like a bad hurricane. I can't play no more than 5 minutes and then it simply crashes. I've try drivers 275.33 and the 275.50 beta. Visually, I think it sucks.
> 
> The funny thing is if I reinstall the game without this eye candy BS it plays beautifully. NO CRASHES.
> 
> I thought this was supposed to enhanced the experience?!?! WOW! Crystek has gone from bad to worse.



Are you using the 470 for PhysX? I believe there is a known issue with using a dedicated PhysX card since the recent 1.9 patch. Try running the game w/out your PhysX card. I have no problems running the game with my 2 GTX 580's using the 275.50 drivers along with the EVGA SLI Enhancement app.

Edit:






Taken from:
http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=32062


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2011)

someone should post screen shots with the high res pack and dx11 pack with it maxed


----------



## submicron (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, I will try that out. No physics then.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 29, 2011)

submicron said:


> Okay, I will try that out. No physics then.



Hmmm?

It has some physics in it. I saw a dude throw a box in the video XD




To all : I hear this has sucky ATI performance can anyone confirm?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 29, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> It has some physics in it. I saw a dude throw a box in the video XD
> 
> ...



My 6850 chokes hard. I expected it to though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 29, 2011)

My guess is that ( judging from what I've seen) is that things that don't need to be tessellated get tessellated. 

Hopefully AMD will release a tessellation profile for it. 

Switching off the stupid DOF will help a lot too I imagine, massive performance hit for nothing if you ask me.

My eyes never focus like that. I know your looking through a visor in crisis but I would of thought they would of invested in something that doesn't require focus ( I.E takes in all available image data) ( like this kinda tech http://dvice.com/archives/2011/06/amazing-lytro-c.php) Coupled with eye tracking so that it focuses the same as your eyes. 

Hate DOF so much in games lol


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow! must download


----------



## submicron (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I did try the no physics on my dedicated GTX 470. Which I figure It didn't needed in the first place. Unfortunately, it didn't work. In fact rolled back to drivers 270.61 and the same problem. 10 seconds into the game complete lock up. 

I've also try drivers 275.33 and 275.50 BETA. Same problem as I mentioned. 

Now, I re-install game with only patch 1.1 and everything is fine. No crashes or lock-ups.

My opinion... this whole update is nothing but a disaster. No matter if you have an ATI or NVIDIA card. It simply blows. Some are arguing that its the card's drivers? 

Personally I don't see that huge difference visually. In fact, all it has done is introduced more bugs and performance hick-ups.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 29, 2011)

submicron said:


> Well, I did try the no physics on my dedicated GTX 470. Which I figure It didn't needed in the first place. Unfortunately, it didn't work. In fact rolled back to drivers 270.61 and the same problem. 10 seconds into the game complete lock up.
> 
> I've also try drivers 275.33 and 275.50 BETA. Same problem as I mentioned.
> 
> ...



My pc's runs crysis 2 fine i installes everything, idon't have a dx11 card but it does work with my gtx275 and a gt240 for physx


----------



## submicron (Jun 29, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> My pc's runs crysis 2 fine i installes everything, idon't have a dx11 card but it does work with my gtx275 and a gt240 for physx



 I figure every user will have a different scenario. Its a logical thing.


----------



## Shihab (Jun 29, 2011)

So any benches yet ? I'm hesitant to download the updates. I don't think my poor 465 will handle the shook.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 29, 2011)

not sure where the benchmark is, but my 5850/i7 920 rig runs it on extreme, with dx11 enabled
and high res textures as well.

i only tested for a few minutes, but it was a relatively big level with a lot going on, and there
was no stutter that i noticed.  there may have been some i didn't but it is playable with no issue
on that end.

my issue is i have to restart the game to get the unlocks i have already paid for (nano-catalyst)


----------

